# Hip-Hop/Soul Album Released



## Nyisi Seryn (Mar 21, 2012)

Just released my first LP, Soul Blue on the 5th. Holding off on a bulk download for FA users until I uploaded every song first, mostly to read any feed back. So go give a listen to what is up so far and *comment* on the *upload* if you do please. http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/3259163/

Also, if you can't stand rap/hip-hop at all, don't shy away from this release as such content is minimal and nothing like commercial rap. In fact I'd love comments from people who dislike hip-hip, would give me good perspective.


----------

